# wild camping in France



## pejinty (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi, going down to lake Annecy in July, what are the prospects of any wild camping once we are in France between Calais and Annecy? Thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

What do you mean by wild camping exactly?

If you mean cheap or free there are hundreds of Aires you can choose from. Get the book, "All the Aires in France" from Vicarious Books - it lists most of them! :roll: 

If you mean off site camping, as in stopping almost anywhere, you can do exactly that in France for 24 hours, so long as you do not inconvenience anyone.

I'm not sure if it is a "law" but it is certainly adhered to by the French, and you are extremely unlikely to be chased off if you are sensible about where you park. :wink: 

If you can find anyone to ask, do that - and you will almost certainly receive permission.  

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Go into small villages and very small towns, ask where you can stay and somebody will tell you.

We wildcamped in Annecy town in April for five nights, but as it was early in the season it was probably easy enough. It was on the east side of the town, facing the lake. The official Aire is very small, likely to be full, and it's on the west side of the town, near the tennis courts. 

I envy you going there, we loved it, especially the old town at night, and the wonderful cycling. 

Ca


----------

